# Sneak preview



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2002)

Ladyofdragons has very kindly written a module which displays the news in a format much like my old news page.

You can take a look here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=ENNews&file=index

There will also be a little menu linking to each day's news, should you miss a day.

I haven't made it public quite yet because I want to reformat all the news articles in the database so far so that they look OK in this format (if you look, you'll see that some things look a little odd - that's because when I wrote the news articles, I did so assuming they'd be displayed in the new "block" style rather than the old "bullet" style).

People will be able to view the news in whichever style they prefer.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 29, 2002)

Lady of Dragons totally rocks.  I've taken the liberty of making her a Community Supporter, cause that's what she's doing!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 29, 2002)

Looks good, Russ!

I noticed the comment feature wasn't on -- will they be disabled with this new look?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Lady of Dragons totally rocks.  I've taken the liberty of making her a Community Supporter, cause that's what she's doing! *




That she is!



> I noticed the comment feature wasn't on -- will they be disabled with this new look?




Yeah - there's no way to implement it elegantly.  And I'm one of those picky perfectionists - I take care over the formatting of every item (which is why it terrifies me to let other people enter news items!).

Besides, we've never needed it before- we have a messageboard!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 29, 2002)

Kudos to Lady of Dragons!  It looks very cool.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 29, 2002)

Speaking of the new news site, will you eventually redirect the enworld.org address?


----------



## Liquide (Sep 29, 2002)

Staffan said:
			
		

> *Speaking of the new news site, will you eventually redirect the enworld.org address? *




That is the idea Staffan, nice to see another Swede here aswell .
Just don't do as this swede does and make Moruss go insane


----------



## Darraketh (Sep 29, 2002)

That brought a tear of joy to my eye. I am truly looking forward to the finished product. Bravo!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2002)

It still needs tweaking, but I can't quite place my finger on where.  Functionally, it's working fine (a couple of minor problems but they can be fixed).  However, to my eye, it looks a lot more "messy" than my old news did.

Can anyone put their finger on it?


----------



## Darraketh (Sep 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Can anyone put their finger on it? *




There is less contrast. Instead of black and gray it's light gray and dark gray.

On the old page the colors served to delineate entire sections such as the sidebars in gray and the main news in the middle being in black. 

On the new site the page runs together with only the titles standing out ever so slightly in light gray on darker gray.

Also the dividing lines on the old page where raised on the new page everything is more two dimensional, less visual interest. Not a bad thing but it is a noticeable difference.

The past articles bit on the right sidebar may not be necessary particularly since commenting on each article went away.

The logo not being in the traditional top left corner makes me ask, "Am I on the correct page?"


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2002)

All true observations, but not really relevant to the question at hand.

I'm talking about the text of the news itself - that center column. What I'm trying to put my finger on is the actual "tidiness" element of that center column (which is separate to colour issues).  If you look at the current news page (with the boxes) it looks fairly tidy, even if it does use the same colour scheme.


----------



## ladyofdragons (Sep 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Lady of Dragons totally rocks.  I've taken the liberty of making her a Community Supporter, cause that's what she's doing! *




Thank you thank you.  trying my best to add something back to enworld, I get a lot out of it


----------



## Darraketh (Sep 30, 2002)

I opened two browser windows and stacked them one above the other, new page in one the old page in the other. As far as I can see the center new column on the new page is as tidy as it ever was on the old page.

Spacing, indention, font, placement of the right side icon, separating line, it all looks the same. 

Try it. Compare Thursday the 19th on the old page with today's news, Sunday the 29th, on the new page. Both begin with "site news" and proceed to "News at WotC."

Other than color and the missing background I see no difference.



Maybe I'm reading you request wrong.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 30, 2002)

ladyofdragons said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thank you thank you.  trying my best to add something back to enworld, I get a lot out of it  *




I think you can change your "Member" title in your personal control panel. If you can't, let me know what you want instead and I'll change it!


----------



## HellHound (Sep 30, 2002)

AWESOME.

Absolutely AWESOME.

Fantastic!


----------



## FullTinCan (Sep 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Ladyofdragons has very kindly written a module which displays the news in a format much like my old news page.
> 
> You can take a look here:
> 
> ...




This is so good.  I wasn't a huge fan of the new news layout, but I understand the urge to move that way.  However the sneak preview is very exciting.  Good stuff.


----------

